# Assassin's Creed: Fassbender erklärt eine drastische Abweichung von der Vorlage



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Fassbender erklärt eine drastische Abweichung von der Vorlage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Fassbender erklärt eine drastische Abweichung von der Vorlage


----------



## christyan (13. Mai 2016)

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht. Die Spiele-Serie hat sich in den letzten Jahren nur spärlich entwickelt, da tut jeder Funke Innovation gut


----------



## TheTyriel (13. Mai 2016)

Mich stört dieses Detail überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil, finde ich sogar sehr nachvollziehbar. Um ehrlich zu sein, fand ich diesen Punkt in Matrix schon immer etwas merkwürdig. Gab da diese Szene, in der Neo ordentlich auf die Mütze bekommt und in der realen Welt dann etwas Blut spuckt, aber der Körper liegt ruhig auf der Couch... Beduetet, dass es im AC Film Szenen geben wird, in denen sie Cal in der Neuzeit im Animus zeigen, während er in Spanien irgendetwas Aktives tut. Und dann kann ich der Argumentation folgen, dass es sehr lahm wäre einen schlafenden und regungslos rumliegenden Typen zu beobachten.

Generell kann eine Videospielverfilmung dem Spiel nie zu 100% folgen. Ein Spiel zu spielen und einen Film zu sehen sind einfach 2 Paar Schuhe. Die müssen unterschiedlich laufen. Aber bei einer Videospielverfilmung ist es super wichtig, die Kernelemente und die Highlights, die die Spielerherzen höher schlagen lassen zu berücksichtigen und einzufangen. Das gelang bis jetzt nur gang ganz wenigen. PoP fand ich okay. Erster RE war auch i.O. Dann wird es langsam dünn.

Aber der Trailer von AC gefällt mir großartig, Gänsehaut wie beim Mass Effect 2 Launch Trailer, Hammer! Die Musik im Trailer… ja ungewöhnlich, auf der anderen Seite mal was anderes und nicht zu 1354738. Mal was episch, klassisches á la Herr der Ringe, Star Wars etc. Deswegen, wie es zurzeit geschieht wieder ein recht großes Fass aufzumachen verstehe ich nicht. Abwarten und Spiele spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2016)

Mit der Änderung und Erklärung kann ich mich anfreunden. Die Form des Animus ist ja auch ziemlich egal, auf seine Funktion kommt es an, und die bleibt nach wie vor bestehen.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (13. Mai 2016)

TheTyriel schrieb:


> Die Musik im Trailer… ja ungewöhnlich, auf der anderen Seite mal was anderes und nicht zu 1354738. Mal was episch, klassisches á la Herr der Ringe, Star Wars etc.



Es muss ja nicht eines der beiden Extreme sein ... ich wäre 105% okay damit gewesen, wenn sie die Musik für den Assassins-Creed-Revelations-Trailer oder etwas ähnliches verwendet hätten:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSkb0kDacjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Oder auch einfach eines der vielen guten Musik-Stücke, die in den Spielen liefen, hier nur ein Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=En8jbRN8z90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber hey, am Ende des Tages ist es nur ein Lied in einem Trailer. Die sollen vor allem eines: Redestoff liefern. Was am Ende im Film für Musik düdelt, das ist wieder was ganz Anderes.


----------



## Evolverx (13. Mai 2016)

Ergibt für mich mehr sinn als die variante im spiel. Das Desmond durch den aufenthalt im Animus die Assassinenfähigkeiten lernt mag Kopfseitig zwar sinn ergeben aber das genauso wichtige Körperliche Training das erforderlich ist bekommt man nunmal nicht wenn man nur in einem sessel sitzt.


----------

